# Breeder in Mid Atlantic area?



## Knight (Sep 7, 2010)

. Does anyone know of a breeder that will have pups available in the Jan/Feb timeframe? We had a deposit on a male pup here, but the female never got pregnant. 

thanks


----------



## BluePaws (Aug 19, 2010)

Knight, I'm a bit geographically challenged ... can you define "mid Atlantic area"?  Is that from, say, VA to NJ? Not sure if down here in NC is considered mid atlantic or not.


----------



## Deuce (Oct 14, 2010)

Have you checked into Mid-Atlantic German Shepherd Rescue Mid-Atlantic German Shepherd Rescue?


----------



## Deuce (Oct 14, 2010)

BluePaws said:


> Knight, I'm a bit geographically challenged ... can you define "mid Atlantic area"?  Is that from, say, VA to NJ? Not sure if down here in NC is considered mid atlantic or not.


Mid-Atlantic is normally MD, DE, VA and PA. Anything south of VA is generally called the South


----------



## Knight (Sep 7, 2010)

Bump, any update on this? Hoping to find a pup for $2k or less. We are hoping to put a deposit down now and pick the dog up in April (dog born around Feb). Anyone know of any litters in that time range?


----------



## Hansel & Gretel (Oct 26, 2010)

here's a couple washingtonpost.com: Pets[610]&CLASSCODE=[610]&PHOTOSORT=on


----------



## Deuce (Oct 14, 2010)

Knight said:


> Bump, any update on this? Hoping to find a pup for $2k or less. We are hoping to put a deposit down now and pick the dog up in April (dog born around Feb). Anyone know of any litters in that time range?


Have you inquired with German Shepherd Dog Breeder in Pennsylvania - Shadowbrook Shepherds at all? Pat and Tom normally have some litters due around that time. They're priced at $975.00 with some show puppies priced a bit higher.


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

Knight said:


> . Does anyone know of a breeder that will have pups available in the Jan/Feb timeframe? We had a deposit on a male pup here, but the female never got pregnant.
> 
> thanks


What KIND of GSD were you looking for? Czech? West German? East German? AKC? Showlines? Working lines? WHat's your background/experience with dogs/GSD's. Where will you train and what venue? Kids? Cats? 

http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/choosing-breeder/137533-things-look-responsible-breeder.html

Make sure you find a good responsible breeder (or go to a rescue) so you get the best experience put into the dog you choose:


----------



## Doc (Jan 13, 2009)

Anything below the Mason Dixon line (Maryland) is considered the South. And besides, Virginia is a southern state and fought for the South the War of Yankee Aggression! Robert E Lee would roll over in his grave if you included Virginia as anything other than the South! Have mercy ...


----------



## Xeph (Jun 19, 2005)

I live just right down the way from the Stonewall Jackson shrine x.x


----------



## Deuce (Oct 14, 2010)

Doc said:


> Anything below the Mason Dixon line (Maryland) is considered the South. And besides, Virginia is a southern state and fought for the South the War of Yankee Aggression! Robert E Lee would roll over in his grave if you included Virginia as anything other than the South! Have mercy ...


LOL sorry, but I don't consider VA to be "the south"...I consider it to be "Mid-Atlantic" like Maryland. Maryland isn't considered "The North East" it's considered "Mid-Atlantic". Where do you think "Delmarva" came from? Delaware, Maryland, Virginia.


----------



## Doc (Jan 13, 2009)

Deuce said:


> LOL sorry, but I don't consider VA to be "the south"...I consider it to be "Mid-Atlantic" like Maryland. Maryland isn't considered "The North East" it's considered "Mid-Atlantic". Where do you think "Delmarva" came from? Delaware, Maryland, Virginia.


Whether you do or not, Virginia succeeded from the Union and has always been below the Mason-Dixon line. Therefore, they are considered a Southern State.


----------



## Doc (Jan 13, 2009)

Xeph said:


> I live just right down the way from the Stonewall Jackson shrine x.x


Well do tell my good friend Mr. Jackson hello when you stop by to visit!


----------

